# What would your VS theme be?



## haneko (May 11, 2020)

If you were an important NPC in a Pokemon game, what would your battle theme be when the player inevitably goes up against you?

I'm going with PUPA - morimori atsushi


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 11, 2020)

I knew i had thought of one but i can't find it!


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (May 11, 2020)

This


----------

